# Pinnacle labs feedback



## Kane_Red_Machine

Hi fellas... i thought it would be more threads or reviews about Pinnacle labs ... ther's some weeks i haven't read post about it have the products gone to shit?

i Liiiiiiike reviews. for whom knows me, you know i like discuss about brand, gear, compounds ETC... 

i dunno if it's something allowed or respected here... but any words are welcomes. 


the horseman.


----------



## mike4563

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

yea man I know your into your reviews. I always keep my eye on your threads cus they throw up some good info.

you gotta keep your ear to the ground unless you want to get ripped off. 

My opinion pinnacle gear hurts like hell and it's under dosed.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I'm pretty sure I have heard some negative feedback on this lab. Where is the other side of this story?  Or was it rumor and conjecture?


----------



## Zeek

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

I'm really glad kane started this thread for that very reason POB! I have been hearing a few bad  things but 2nd hand!  we need the first hand negative reports posted!


----------



## DarksideSix

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

I've heard a few people having pain from injecting but over all dont hear much about Pinn.


----------



## Georgia

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

Just pain that lasted over a week post injection for me with massive swelling and hot to the touch (as well as red). I e-mailed the guys at PL and they are stand up guys. Were willing to send me a replacement, new batch no problem. We determined I was probably just allergic to a compound or sensitive to it. Georgia is a sensitive dude.

I would go with them again but I pray to the dear Lord above that I don't get pain like that again.

Couldn't even have sex! What's a guy gonna do if he can't do that! Especially on a cycle.


----------



## Spongy

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

I had one issue with some pretty major PiP, but since it was an isolated event I'm going to chalk it up to user error at this point.  I will tell you, however, that since that time I've been using a slin pin out of fear of getting that same pain again.  It was absolutely terrible.


----------



## Lulu66

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

I heard about some pip cases, one was an actual infection.


----------



## Jada

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

Dame Georgia! Fkin nuts. Me is pip too but when I pin glutes I get the only Fkin lumps. They wanted 
Send a new batch but I just want to check if it's the way I'm pinning that's givin me these Fkin lumps!


----------



## Jada

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*



Lulu66 said:


> I heard about some pip cases, one was an actual infection.



Wow I didn't know someone caught a infection.


----------



## Zeek

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

Feedback is key and the most valuable service a board can provide for it's members is to let it flow openly and freely. So far it doesnt look good for pinnacle labs.


----------



## DF

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

I used their dbol as a kick start & started using the test c.  Dball gave a good increase in strength with little bloat.  The test c gave a lot more pain than my pharma grade.


----------



## Zeek

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

In fairness I spoke to those over at Pinn and here I am presenting what was passed on to me...


"Yeah Pops!!! Like I said, nothing has changed!!!  And there has been a little talk about pain, we have had 2 guys actually email the SITE (which is what someone should do if they have a problem in the first place!!!!) emailing the SOURCE is how a problem gets fixed!!!!! There were 498 vials of test made with the date of Aug 29 201so this is a new
 batch and I have personally pinned the Prop that someone complained about on the FORUM!!!! and I have now personally pinned the Cyp with the new batch date and I did get pain, but wtf it's illegal steroids toughen up.


----------



## PillarofBalance

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

OK I'm not reading that whole thing cause frankly I'm tired... But seriously dood? Me thinks he protests too much.  And we've seen more than two complaining of pain as he says. AND we know if you make a second account under the same name... 

But the take home message is proper procedure. Email your source if your gear sucks. If he/she doesn't make it right, then take it to the board.


----------



## Zeek

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

Will this new filtering solve pip issues? I am clue less on it but I doubt it.


----------



## Cobra Strike

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

Since when did guys that use steroids become such pussies?? lol On a serious note...pip is not just caused by gear..shit the gear is proly the last thing causing it. Steroids are not meant for females so why is it turning muscle seeking men into them? It makes no sense. If its not an infection then dont worry about it. Pip happens. Every single lab out there is selling shit that causes pip...maybe not to you but def to someone. I just cant understand where pip became such a massive issue. Gear should not be replaced because someone got pip..that is rediculous IMO. Now if you got an infection (which I have had) then yes I can see replacing the gear even though it might not have even been the gear that was the problem. Sorry if im hurting feelings here but seriously guys...lets all just man up and play the game like men.


----------



## PillarofBalance

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*



Cobra Strike said:


> Since when did guys that use steroids become such pussies?? lol On a serious note...pip is not just caused by gear..shit the gear is proly the last thing causing it. Steroids are not meant for females so why is it turning muscle seeking men into them? It makes no sense. If its not an infection then dont worry about it. Pip happens. Every single lab out there is selling shit that causes pip...maybe not to you but def to someone. I just cant understand where pip became such a massive issue. Gear should not be replaced because someone got pip..that is rediculous IMO. Now if you got an infection (which I have had) then yes I can see replacing the gear even though it might not have even been the gear that was the problem. Sorry if im hurting feelings here but seriously guys...lets all just man up and play the game like men.



No hurt feelings... I didn't think we were talking about a little injection site soreness.  I think we're talking about softball sized knots that shorten the length of muscle and put tendons and joints at risk of injury... And its caused by idiot chemists that miscalculate their BA content.

So did I misunderstand the situation and we have some phags who need some of this shit?


----------



## Bippal

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

Ok, I'd like to add everything I'm about to say is not bro science. I'm decently qualified to state some facts as some of my friends on here may know. Pips are caused more frequently by ugl gear for a few reasons. One being that almost all pharma grade is a low concentration in a much thinner liquid base. So when pinning it just sort of falls and flows between muscle fibers. Also why you can use smaller gauge needles with it, which also cuts down on pips. Typically we are injecting one or more ccs of an oil based substance into an area of our body it isn't supposed to be. Shots at the dr tend to be very small volumes of mostly ba water or gentle alcohols and small amounts of actual rx. Look at how much oil your shooting into your quad the next time you pin . And if you get an infection nine times out of ten you didn't follow proper protocol. 

On another note my pins always hurt more and pop at the beginning of a cycle and drop away after a few weeks. Man up and deal.


----------



## Cobra Strike

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

good post bippal!!!

pob that was some funny shit!!!

I think that most guys are complaining of any pain they are having after an injection calling it pip. In all the years I have cycled I have yet to get a baseball sized welt from an inject. Yes I have had swelling after....totally normal. At the beggining of each cycle I usually end up walking around dragging one of my legs for a few weeks. However, I have never recieved an injury from "pip". I have had infections as well. They were not from the gear as most of the time it happened in the middle of a vial. I am also in the health field and I know proper protocols for injecting as I do it everyday to others...but its obvious that bacteria got on something before I broke the skin. 

I think we all need to step back from this pip shit and define what kind of pain your actually having....if its just pain with a little bit of swelling then shut up or quit. If it swells up like a baseball or infected then you are allowed to say something. This pip thing has gotten way out of hand and it needs to stop...it will end up hurting good labs out there when its not even their fault.


----------



## Jake_House

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

Fucking Amen!!


----------



## nerouse

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

I have never heard these types of complaints but would never use pinnacle labs. How I see it there are a lot of you that have not really done your "homework" on these basic types of procedures.  Has anyone ever heard the Term "NO PAIN NO GAIN", or better yet have you done the research on proper injection sites/ procedures and side effects.  I don't mean to be rude, but did people really think by repeatedly "stabbing ones self" there would not be any pain??? 

Inter Muscular Injections witch are thick in consistency need to be administered slow.  If not done so, it may cause a build up "Like a bubble/ knot under the skin". Later after absorption, the body may or may not fill this VOID with fluids causing what you soul cause compartment syndrome, 
pain, and or inflammation  In other words, ml's of fluid building up pressure in a tight space. in the effected area.


----------



## Bippal

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

Jenner has a vagina and I bet she'd kill to take some tren even with a pip. If it was magical tren and didn't give her manliness


----------



## Hurt

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

Okay so some guys get PIP from Pinnacle gear.  Doesn't sound like a good thing to me.  PIP happens, right?  Of course like Cobra said, infections are a different story.

Sometimes you have to walk (or squat) that shit out boys 

EDIT: I would like to add though, that if you're getting abnormal pain from someone's gear, tell us about it!  Don't be afraid to post...nobody is judging you!  We want honest opinions.  I just accept some minimal amount of PIP when I pin, but some of these sound kind of bad...


----------



## Zeek

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

I am not ready to toss all the "pip" complainers into the same boat. one in particular claimed to have a softball sized lump after a shot.
 Is it true and the gears fault? I don't know but lets be careful not to steer guys away from sharing their honest feedback because they don't feel like getting attacked for being soft etc. painful shot and swollen limbs are not the same thing just so we are all on the same.

 At the end of the day this brand went from selling xyz per week to considerably less  due to some feedback posted.


----------



## DarksideSix

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*



Ezekiel said:


> I am not ready to toss all the "pip" complainers into the same boat. one in particular claimed to have a softball sized lump after a shot.
> Is it true and the gears fault? I don't know but lets be careful not to steer guys away from sharing their honest feedback because they don't feel like getting attacked for being soft etc. painful shot and swollen limbs are not the same thing just so we are all on the same page.
> 
> At the end of the day this brand went from selling xyz per week to considerably less  due to some feedback that was posted




I don't think it's necessarly the Gears fault, but if they are using EO in their mix then this could be a problem for some.  EO is a nice add in gear, for most it makes it very smooth but some people have very bad reactions to EO which could cause them to have an infection or large softball size knot like you said.  This doesn't mean the gear is bad......could just be bad for certain individuals.

I agree with Hurt, I've accepted a certain amount of PIP and wrote it off as normal.


----------



## Kane_Red_Machine

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

i fall in love of jenner since the first comment i read from her... Be wise guyz when you talk her... i wouldn't be in your place if you hear the horseman behind you... by night...

seriously now... Jenner from what i learn from his posts, is a bomb for me... whatever she look like... it doesn't matters... she has something realy strong beating in his chest... a powerfull engine... like the horses i caress everyday now...


----------



## Zeek

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

She is passionate about this lifestyle Kane, more so than most of the bro's  she lives and breathes the lifestyle!


----------



## Georgia

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

I have a high pain tolerance and swollen shoulders that looked like a softball or two were implanted in there was insane pain. When I pinned my shoulders they would be red to where I couldn't wear cut offs and warm to the touch. I stuck with it for 6 weeks before I said fuck it.

Oh well I'm tired bedtime


----------



## Bippal

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

One thing I will say in addition, check your pin packaging. I've got a friend who owns a tattoo shop and he's showed me you can't always just trust that it stayed sterile and enclosed the whole time. They have packaging that should show you easily if it's come open or undone.


----------



## Malevolence

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

True that!!  helps to cotton swab the top of the bottle with alcohol before every pin


----------



## Pikiki

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*



Malevolence said:


> True that!!  helps to cotton swab the top of the bottle with alcohol before every pin



^^^^This should be done everytime before you pin


----------



## Jada

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

I wipe my vial everytime!


----------



## Jada

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

So I noticed that pip is still a issue with PL . A person complained on the other board about how he 
Is using mast and he is having pip for 3 days and sayin he has used other labs that there was smooth. I have to agree 100% with cobra this is how a great lab goes 
Down hard. I really hope that with the update that EZ gave us fixes 
there issue if not PL is going to have less numbers. What I'm noticing by reading people post is they know pip comes with it but when it last 3 days or more and they can't lift there arm etc or it's swollen as fk t
hey aren't going to be
Putting up with it. There's a epidemic with this pip. It's so much a lab can do really but if they are 
Taking the right procedure and making sure it's being brew right filter right WTF else can they do this sucks.


----------



## SFGiants

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

There seems to be good and bad in this thread about these guys and like anything in life for thise with the bad go eleswhere plain and simple, I would never settle for what I don't like for what I do when I know I can get what I like.

Example: 

You go to a fast food place for a burger and they server the crap patties and the good angus patties and if you keep ordering the crap patties and don't like them when Angus is on the menu, well who's fault is that the crap patties or yours?

This is example is not calling PL crap it is an example of people that complain but still buy!


----------



## PillarofBalance

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*



SFGiants said:


> There seems to be good and bad in this thread about these guys and like anything in life for thise with the bad go eleswhere plain and simple, I would never settle for what I don't like for what I do when I know I can get what I like.
> 
> Example:
> 
> You go to a fast food place for a burger and they server the crap patties and the good angus patties and if you keep ordering the crap patties and don't like them when Angus is on the menu, well who's fault is that the crap patties or yours?
> 
> This is example is not calling PL crap it is an example of people that complain but still buy!



I see that all the time. Guys complaining that they ordered their gear, it takes three months to arrive  and then they order two more times until finally no gear at all ever arrives.  

I stick with who I know.  The only people I ever order from I trust impeccably.


----------



## SFGiants

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*



Ezekiel said:


> Will this new filtering solve pip issues? I am clue less on it



No, it comes from to high of dosing or improper MATH on the solvents.


----------



## SFGiants

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*



Cobra Strike said:


> This might be working for you and/or your use to those amounts of oil but everyone reacts differently. I get swollen spots where I inject some of the times...its perfectly normal. Swollen with redness and a fever is what is to be worried about...



True, I brew my own and know when too much in 1 spot is too much for instance if I jab more the 1cc of Mast P lumps but if I stick to 1cc per spot I'm good.

Also on your pussy question, well bro it's come to my attention no offense to the bro's but many that are on shouldn't be until they man up a bit.

I hear so much shit from people all over the place that makes me step back and say WTF, I'm a Powerlifter bro I went into a meet and for 2 weeks out with a body full of knots from TNE injected over 1cc per spot as a matter of fact them knots seemed to have gone away when the meet was over but the knots got so bad I lost range of motion and flexibility LOL which isn't a bad thing for a Powerlifter. Then TNE didn't have enough Guaiacol in it and crippled me but damn that shit rocked!


----------



## Bro Bundy

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

everyone always talks about the batch but no one says the exp date why not?


----------



## Whackor

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

PIP or no PIP.  What I do see time and again, .... People are more afraid to fucking offend someone than to trust their gut instincts of something not being right.  If your gut tells you something is not right, deal with it straight out.  Don't excuse it away and don't worry about offending them.  That pretty much goes for life in general.  I've heard guys who have gotten PIP, or worse, and order from the same lab yet again.  Not sure if it's loyalty or afraid to offend the lab in question.  The human psyche is definitely strange as Morrison sang.

I read my ass off on this site and others.  There are guys that have legitimate PIP from labs, but do they come out and say it???  Really?  Some do and most don't.  They may offend the lab in question or be accused of spite, or better yet be called a pussy.  And the other site allot of reference is made to... well, that peckerhead just deletes the truth as soon as someone actually posts it.  Guess that's part of the "protection" the sources pay for.  He has to protect his assets, dirty gear or not.  So how would anyone know of a lab to watch for if the PIP'ers don't have the balls to post it, or the posting gets deleted, or worse they protect the lab?   

They call me a Whackor for a reason!  LMAo!


----------



## noobmuscle

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

I posted something before realizing there was another 8 pages to this thread. Let me read on before I post again.... sorry.... getting use to the new forum!


----------



## Get Some

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

PIP - if it's your first cycle, it's inevitable. Stick to low volume shots and just be ready to deal with a little pain. HOWEVER, PIP pain that lasts more than 1 day is unacceptable in my book. And after you've runa few cycles you should have no PIP in any spots where you have a decent amount of muscle. I can throw 3CC in each of my delts with no PIP whatsoever... couldn't do that at the beginning, just 1 CC hurt. 

IMPORTANT: Always ask what type of carrier oil is used on EACH PRODUCT, not just in general. A number of people have allergic reactions to guiaicol and Ethyl Oleate. These are much thinner oils than your standard gso or cso. Thinner oils allow for a higher concentration and a smoother pin. It's not the source's fault if you don't ask or if you are allergic to one of these oils. There is no way to know until you try it for yourself unfortunately.


----------



## DADAWG

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*



Get Some said:


> PIP - if it's your first cycle, it's inevitable. Stick to low volume shots and just be ready to deal with a little pain. HOWEVER, PIP pain that lasts more than 1 day is unacceptable in my book. And after you've runa few cycles you should have no PIP in any spots where you have a decent amount of muscle. I can throw 3CC in each of my delts with no PIP whatsoever... couldn't do that at the beginning, just 1 CC hurt.
> 
> IMPORTANT: Always ask what type of carrier oil is used on EACH PRODUCT, not just in general. A number of people have allergic reactions to guiaicol and Ethyl Oleate. These are much thinner oils than your standard gso or cso. Thinner oils allow for a higher concentration and a smoother pin. It's not the source's fault if you don't ask or if you are allergic to one of these oils. There is no way to know until you try it for yourself unfortunately.



one thing to consider . have you ever watched a gear virgin inject himself ? i have and his hand shook so bad the needle was wiggling in and out like it was a sewing machine needle lol. they also tend to try and inject way to fast which tends to cause more pain as well. 
us something to consider.


----------



## Get Some

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

Very good point as well! In addition to the muscle not being used to holding oil, the more you shake around the needle during injection, the more pain you are likely to cause yourself later on down the road. When you move it a ton it rips and tears muscle fibers creating much more scar tissue than is necessary to get the job done.

about 15 secs per ml is about the fastest you should go... that sounds incredibly slow to some, but trust me, the slower you ease it in there, the less pain you will have.



DADAWG said:


> one thing to consider . have you ever watched a gear virgin inject himself ? i have and his hand shook so bad the needle was wiggling in and out like it was a sewing machine needle lol. they also tend to try and inject way to fast which tends to cause more pain as well.
> us something to consider.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Get Some said:


> PIP - if it's your first cycle, it's inevitable. Stick to low volume shots and just be ready to deal with a little pain. HOWEVER, PIP pain that lasts more than 1 day is unacceptable in my book. And after you've runa few cycles you should have no PIP in any spots where you have a decent amount of muscle. I can throw 3CC in each of my delts with no PIP whatsoever... couldn't do that at the beginning, just 1 CC hurt.
> 
> IMPORTANT: Always ask what type of carrier oil is used on EACH PRODUCT, not just in general. A number of people have allergic reactions to guiaicol and Ethyl Oleate. These are much thinner oils than your standard gso or cso. Thinner oils allow for a higher concentration and a smoother pin. It's not the source's fault if you don't ask or if you are allergic to one of these oils. There is no way to know until you try it for yourself unfortunately.



My first time using an EO product I pinned my delt. That shit came FLYING thru that pin! I pushed hard like I normally would for the usual GSO/BB/BA gear I use. It left a bruise going down my delt and tricep! lol


----------



## cranium85

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*



Georgia said:


> Just pain that lasted over a week post injection for me with massive swelling and hot to the touch (as well as red). I e-mailed the guys at PL and they are stand up guys. Were willing to send me a replacement, new batch no problem. We determined I was probably just allergic to a compound or sensitive to it. Georgia is a sensitive dude.
> 
> I would go with them again but I pray to the dear Lord above that I don't get pain like that again.
> 
> Couldn't even have sex! What's a guy gonna do if he can't do that! Especially on a cycle.



Georgia what compound was it so we can all know?


----------



## Rip

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

How about nexgen pharmaceuticals? Anyone have experience with ordering from them?


----------



## HH

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*



Rip said:


> How about nexgen pharmaceuticals? Anyone have experience with ordering from them?




Start a new thread for the one


----------



## Rip

*Re: Pinnacle labs.*

The reason I asked was because I need HCG and Pinnacle was out of it.


----------



## cougar

Has anyone ran pinnacle gear for a cycle to know if its g2g


----------



## ccpro

cougar said:


> Has anyone ran pinnacle gear for a cycle to know if its g2g



do yourself a favor and invest your time in finding a new lab bro...just sayin...


----------



## Bro Bundy

cougar said:


> Has anyone ran pinnacle gear for a cycle to know if its g2g



first thing u should do is introduce yourself before anything else


----------



## PillarofBalance

cougar said:


> Has anyone ran pinnacle gear for a cycle to know if its g2g



You'd do better to inject dog shit... They're a crooked lab. Stay away.


----------

